# Natural FET how do you monitor LH surge



## Honey x (Apr 21, 2013)

We've just got the go ahead to have a natural FET with my next AF, I've only had a medicated one before so a bit clueless about how it works.  The Dr mentioned scans to check the lining thickness I presume, she didn't really explain (or I didn't take in) how they monitor the LH surge to work out ovulation, is it normal to have blood tests or will I be expected to do this at home with OPK's do you think?
Thanks Honey xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

My clinic had me go in at CD8 to start monitoring scans which they then did every other day.  I was also asked to do ovulation tests at home and they did a couple of blood tests, mainly because the OPK they did on me at my last scan differed to the result I'd had at home that morning.  They use the scans to monitor thickness and ovaries.  Once the OPK and/or scans detect the LH surge they decide from there which day the embryo should go back.  Usually they say the day after the LH surge is ovulation day, which is day 0 and then a 3day embie will be put back 3 days later, a day 5 will be put back 5 days later, etc.

Except for the regular scans it's very easy compared to medicated FETs and IVF.


----------



## Honey x (Apr 21, 2013)

Did they tell you which ovulation test to buy?  

Just wondered as I have a clear blue fertility monitor at home but I have never had it show a peak ovulation day although I know from blood tests that I do ovulate. I assumed it was due to my cycles being mucked up from all the fertility treatments and ops I've had in the last year but am now wondering if my levels just don't show up on home tests.  I was a bit worried if it was all down to me to monitor it at home but if clinics do blood tests too to confirm things then I don't need to worry too much.

Thanks incywincy for replying xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

They have me a couple of rubbish ones to use but I used ones I have used before, Clear blue digital ones and cheap little green handled ones from amazon, they're about £5 for 30. If you tell them you're not responsive to lh kits they might test your blood more.


----------



## Honey x (Apr 21, 2013)

yeah good idea I will let them know I'm a bit worried about the home kits, and thanks for letting me know which ones you used too  
Cheers
Honey xxx


----------



## Kitty85 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,

I am also going through natural FET. My clinic advised me to use the clear blue digital ( the one that just detect LH surge, not the one measuring LH and oestrogen). Am so glad/relieve to see the smiley face, and i am scheduled for this Monday transfer.


----------



## Honey x (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey Kitty

Great that you got the go ahead   good luck on Monday xxx

I might buy some of the clear blue digital this month and check if it works.

cheers
Honey


----------

